

BLIS/COBOL - vezzy-fnord
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BLIS/COBOL

======
vezzy-fnord
Interestingly, this article has survived a whopping 8 years on Wikipedia
without a single source or citation.

There's virtually no real information on it, although from what I could
scavenge it appears to have originated around 1978 and had an officially
registered user group of six people:
[http://www.wysk.com/index/florida/winter-
park/44jatgd/blis-c...](http://www.wysk.com/index/florida/winter-
park/44jatgd/blis-cobol-users-group-inc/officers)

